# marijuana vodka



## monsterhill (Apr 12, 2009)

I have this much green





I would like to make some marijuana vodka so that i can cook with it or just drink it too get high. I am not too keen on smoking mj because the effects do not last as long. Would this be enough mj? 
would i just then throw it in some Russian premium vodka and soak it for a few weeks?


My other question is that i am growing some top 44 and i was wondering when its ready to harvest could i use the leaves too cook with?.

How do i measure the dosage of the vodka when cooking or drinking it?.

Any advice would be great Thanks.


----------



## missourimatthew (Apr 15, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## TLR (Apr 15, 2009)

Honestly, I would smoke those two nugs and save the stems - but because you don't like smoking (???), I would say save it until you can get your hands on more bud/stems/shake. A good method that I've done is to get any type of vodka (preferrably something very high, like 190 proof, but I've used Hypnotiq and it was perfect), and fill it up with as much bud/stems as you wish/as is possible. Many people use anywhere from 1/8th to a full oz (I suppose depending on the bud quality and amount of vodka you have).

When I did this, I just used a collection of stems I had been saving, and that worked fine (and if I recall correctly, I probably only had 1/8th or a little more of just stems), but I'm sure adding in some nugs of super dank bud would work even better. After I added the stems, I sealed the puppy up, and let it sit for 2-3 months. Some people suggest (notably if you only use bud in the vodka) to shake it a couple times a day, and 'cure' it as long as you wish, preferrably at least 2-3 months. Once that time has come up or you wait even longer, filter out the weed, pour it back into the bottle, and drink up!

I am quite positive you can use leaf trimmings/shake when making weed vodka, but maybe wait for someone else to confirm - if you can make brownies with trimmings/shake, using it in vodka doesn't sound too far off.

I am not sure on how you would measure the dosage of vodka when cooking/drinking it (other than testing its potency yourself), but honestly, when I had two shots of the weed vodka I got black-out drunk (I also had some blunts and beers in me, but this shit pushed me even further and it fucked up my friends even more too).

Good luck!


----------



## reinstorm (Apr 16, 2009)

this might be a stupid question, but why would putting weed in alcohol activate any cannabinoids? is THC not heat activated at 360 degrees F? someone explain this to me please


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 16, 2009)

I dont know if it really works, but one of my dealers who is a really legit and cool guy who doesnt lie about dumb shit, and he said he saved an absolute fuckload of stems for years, through em all in a big bottle of absolute for months, and drank it, he said it got him FUCKED up....coulda just been the alcohol though lol


----------



## reinstorm (Apr 16, 2009)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> I dont know if it really works, but one of my dealers who is a really legit and cool guy who doesnt lie about dumb shit, and he said he saved an absolute fuckload of stems for years, through em all in a big bottle of absolute for months, and drank it, he said it got him FUCKED up....coulda just been the alcohol though lol




hmm, would the stems not lose what little potency they have over years? and i kinda doubt just stems would do the trick, but hell, who knows...i'd really like to get an explanation on why it works, if it works.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah I dont know how it works, but he told me that stems have thc in them, even if its a lil bit, and if you save a bunch of big stems, i guess it could work....its worth it though dont ya think, I mean, I usually just toss my stems without thinkin twice, maybe Ill start savin em'.


----------



## reinstorm (Apr 16, 2009)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> yeah I dont know how it works, but he told me that stems have thc in them, even if its a lil bit, and if you save a bunch of big stems, i guess it could work....its worth it though dont ya think, I mean, I usually just toss my stems without thinkin twice, maybe Ill start savin em'.


its worth a try! like you said, you'd just be throwing the stems away, so even if it doesnt work , you wont lose anything


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 16, 2009)

time to start collecting stems!


----------

